# FOUND: Puppia XS step in (pink flowers!) (Us, but international ship)



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just found a Puppia XS step in! I practically screamed it made me so happy (LOL). I've never worked with the site before but it had acceptable reviews (7 out of 10 anyway). We'll see if they actually have the harness in stock as I am skeptical after how hard it was to find! At this point I'm willing to try anything haha.

Thought I would pass along the info as I know many of us are constantly looking for something small enough for our babies. I spent like 2 hours looking and finally came across some puppia size XS step in style harnesses...

http://www.unbeatablesale.com/dgp4503.html?srccode=cii_11138&cpncode=23-84007311-2

The pattern is a cute floral...here's a picture...










I used the coupon YESUNBEATABLE to save 10%.

No idea how many there are, but just thought I'd pass along the info incase anyone else had been looking.

They ship internationally as well.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

What a great find. These things are so hard to find in XS.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh wicked.. i was looking for this one.. bit warey about it going through to a 3rd party for uk shipping tho eeek


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh wicked.. i was looking for this one.. bit warey about it going through to a 3rd party for uk shipping tho eeek


I will let you know if I get mine or not. I believe the site is 100% as safe as any online site, but I did read a few reviews where people waited ages for something. I just figured after looking for so darn long I'd at least give it a try.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I will let you know if I get mine or not. I believe the site is 100% as safe as any online site, but I did read a few reviews where people waited ages for something. I just figured after looking for so darn long I'd at least give it a try.


Please do.. i need one the one i ordered from another site never arrived grrr


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yay, I gotta go look!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Do all the puppia harnesses run the same size? I have a xs over the head puppia harness for Cami but her head is soooo big that its kinda hard to get off lol....

There is a store in Lewes, Delaware that sells the puppia and I want to get a step in one so I dont hurt her head.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> Do all the puppia harnesses run the same size? I have a xs over the head puppia harness for Cami but her head is soooo big that its kinda hard to get off lol....
> 
> There is a store in Lewes, Delaware that sells the puppia and I want to get a step in one so I dont hurt her head.


No, this one runs smaller, they don't normally make this style in the step in size extra small, which is why its soooooooooooooooo hard to find. I believe the XS fits size 9-11" inch chests...normal smalls start at 12.5" inch chests. But the step in style in general, runs smaller than their normal Puppia harnesses. Hope that helps!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> No, this one runs smaller, they don't normally make this style in the step in size extra small, which is why its soooooooooooooooo hard to find. I believe the XS fits size 9-11" inch chests...normal smalls start at 12.5" inch chests. But the step in style in general, runs smaller than their normal Puppia harnesses. Hope that helps!


Thanks it sure does....the xs over the head one is kinda big around her body I guess she just has a big head....

I will have to check if they have the step in ones in XS.....if you guys are saying the are hard to find than I doubt they do


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> Thanks it sure does....the xs over the head one is kinda big around her body I guess she just has a big head....
> 
> I will have to check if they have the step in ones in XS.....if you guys are saying the are hard to find than I doubt they do


The only one I've found is the one I linked to at the beginning of this thread...they still have some left =) At least as far as I know!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Petzcrazee.com also do XS pinkaholic for the uk and its petzusa.com for the US
Also Doggystyleboutique do xs for the uk too

and for the us there is one left here http://www.yuppypuppyboutique.com/mehedoghaii.html ships within 5-7 business days


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BUMMER: Just got this e-mail 

DATE: 19-Apr-2010
ORDER #: 91359
REFERENCE #: 770597

Dear *********,

I sincerely apologize for the delay in shipment of your item.

The warehouse responsible for shipment of the ordered item has just informed us that it is sold out and discontinued.

We can attempt to locate the item elsewhere or possibly find an equal or upgraded model?

Please advise if you would like us to cancel this order or continue to look for a different variation of the product, or find an improved model?

Please let me know how you would like for us to proceed on your behalf.

Thank you.


Sincerely,



Danielle Kiendl
Customer Service
1-888-657-8436 ext
[email protected]
www.unbeatablesale.com


Thank you for ordering from UnbeatableSale.com, Inc..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh they suck.. the pinkaholic one i ordered is also out of stock proper pissed off about it!!! THey have 2 other so have emailed asking if in stock.. its getting really boring!!

If only i had the money i see a HUGE gap in the market here!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> BUMMER: Just got this e-mail


Have you tried ebay? You can usually find Puppia step ins on there. I have seen x-small's from time to time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh they suck.. the pinkaholic one i ordered is also out of stock proper pissed off about it!!! THey have 2 other so have emailed asking if in stock.. its getting really boring!!
> 
> If only i had the money i see a HUGE gap in the market here!!


hehehe oh, I'm on it  its RIDICULOUS that we can't find them easily to fit our chi's!

I don't like pinkaholic as much as the puppia so I'm going to have her puppia altered when I get it, I guess.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> hehehe oh, I'm on it  its RIDICULOUS that we can't find them easily to fit our chi's!
> 
> I don't like pinkaholic as much as the puppia so I'm going to have her puppia altered when I get it, I guess.


Count yourself lucky you've got more options than we have.. this is really really irritating


----------

